# Can't set up mail in ipad tablet



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi, I go to settings>mail>accounts and I see iCloud, and then two accounts [email protected] and also [email protected]. Now what? I have to be able to access my mail on this ipad. They both used to work but I must have screwed somethin up. Hope you can help. thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What version of the iPad do you have and the iOS installed?

If you see accounts in the list then you should see the mailboxes by clicking on Mailbox on the top of the main screen.


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Couriant said:


> What version of the iPad do you have and the iOS installed?
> 
> If you see accounts in the list then you should see the mailboxes by clicking on Mailbox on the top of the main screen.


Wow! Thanks for prompt rely! H ow do I find the version and ios? I don't see "mailbox" on top of main screen. ow do I do a PrtScr on the ipad so I can send you a screenshot? thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

From Settings > About. The first section has the *software version* and *model name*.

I believe most iPads are using Power and Home Button at the same time to do a screenshot. Please make sure you remove/scribble out any personal information within the Photos app before posting.


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

I must have a rare iPad. I don't get an "about" con trol in settings, not do I see a "home" button. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The home button is the button on the bottom of the ipad.

Sometimes if there is an update, when you go to Settings it will automatically take you to the upgrade screen, however I did miss as step. From Settings, go to *General *on the left, then *About*.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

With the gmail account are you using 2-step authentication? If so then you may need an app specific password.
If the accounts show under the Mail app then what exactly is happening with them?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> With the gmail account are you using 2-step authentication? If so then you may need an app specific password.
> If the accounts show under the Mail app then what exactly is happening with them?


If I am correct, the accounts are set up, but in the Mail app, they are not showing both by default.

To confirm @americamba, when you go to Mail, do you see any mail?


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Couriant said:


> The home button is the button on the bottom of the ipad.
> 
> Sometimes if there is an update, when you go to Settings it will automatically take you to the upgrade screen, however I did miss as step. From Settings, go to *General *on the left, then *About*.
> 
> ...





Couriant said:


> The home button is the button on the bottom of the ipad.
> 
> Sometimes if there is an update, when you go to Settings it will automatically take you to the upgrade screen, however I did miss as step. From Settings, go to *General *on the left, then *About*.
> 
> ...


iPad 5th generation with ios 14.4.2


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Couriant said:


> If I am correct, the accounts are set up, but in the Mail app, they are not showing both by default.
> 
> To confirm @americamba, when you go to Mail, do you see any mail?


hen I click on the envelope icon on my iPad, it takes me to "mailboxes" and when I click on either of the two mailboxes that are there, there is no mail in them. On the other hand, these accounts work on my laptop with thunderbird.. Is that relevant? thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

americamba said:


> hen I click on the envelope icon on my iPad, it takes me to "mailboxes" and when I click on either of the two mailboxes that are there, there is no mail in them. On the other hand, these accounts work on my laptop with thunderbird.. Is that relevant? thanks


OK, so you click on the mailbox for the gmail account and no mail shows. So does it say the last time it was updated on the bottom?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

As previously asked have you created an app specific password for the Gmail account?


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Couriant said:


> OK, so you click on the mailbox for the gmail account and no mail shows. So does it say the last time it was updated on the bottom?


you'll love this! It says "updated just now" Then I click on a "details" link which informs me "Cannot get mail the mail server 'imap.gmail,com' is not responding. verify that you have entered the correct account info in Mail settings" As i said in my opening post, " Hi, I go to settings>mail>accounts and I see iCloud, and then two accounts [email protected] and also [email protected]. " But I don't see anyway to enter any correction.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

'imap.gmail,com' was this a typo with the , or this was the actual message. If the latter then that's a problem.

Your iOS is updated so it should be using modern authentication.

Let's do this: if you have no mail at all, go into Settings and then delete both accounts (not the apple/icloud account).

Next, click on Add Account > then click on Google. Allow Settings to use Google.com to sign in, then enter your google account, Once you allow the account, it should add to the iPad.

Let's see if it shows up.


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Couriant said:


> 'imap.gmail,com' was this a typo with the , or this was the actual message. If the latter then that's a problem.
> 
> Your iOS is updated so it should be using modern authentication.
> 
> ...


yay! it did! THANKS

Now how do I set up the non-google account? it is my own domain whose emails previously worked on the iPad.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You need to make sure that the information you have is correct with the server. You may need to contact the email service provider for that info. I would say check your Thunderbird account to see what settings you have too and mimic it. I haven't used Thunderbird for some time so I am not sure where that info is.

If the email account is based of a known service like Google or Microsoft account, then use the option it would be under (i.e. my school uses Microsoft, so I would use Exchange) but if it's not based of those, then choose Other > add Mail Account and fill in the email address and password. If the server allows automatic setup then it should pull the server information. If it asks you, then check Thunderbird for the incoming and SMTP settings. Typically you would want to use IMAP for incoming and the server name is imap.domainname.com and port 465 (if asked)


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Couriant said:


> You need to make sure that the information you have is correct with the server. You may need to contact the email service provider for that info. I would say check your Thunderbird account to see what settings you have too and mimic it. I haven't used Thunderbird for some time so I am not sure where that info is.
> 
> If the email account is based of a known service like Google or Microsoft account, then use the option it would be under (i.e. my school uses Microsoft, so I would use Exchange) but if it's not based of those, then choose Other > add Mail Account and fill in the email address and password. If the server allows automatic setup then it should pull the server information. If it asks you, then check Thunderbird for the incoming and SMTP settings. Typically you would want to use IMAP for incoming and the server name is imap.domainname.com and port 465 (if asked)


I got the account onto the ipad using the thunderbird info. Thanks I Now, another
question, if I may: When I click on the gmail icon on my tablet nothing happens. It gives me the message "recovery email was changed for [email protected]. It seems that this is a google account that I don't use but is messing things up. I think I created it when I was trying to get outlook or something. Can I delete this account and have everything based on one google account?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Leaving the thread to others as my assistance is being ignored by the OP.


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Leaving the thread to others as my assistance is being ignored by the OP.


Why? In the past, I was scolded by TG for dealing with two experts simultaneously. So I waited to try to understand your comment on a two step password, or something like that. I valued your help. Please don't abandon me. Sorry. I did not think I was ignoring you. best wishes and thanks, Frank, PS Keep safe, wear a mask


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi Frank.
I don’t know why you’d be scolded unless you’d posted your question under two different threads which isn’t recommended.
Have you checked the suggestion for the use of two-step authentication?


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

I don't think that is the problem. How do I check it?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/185839?co=GENIE.Platform=iOS&hl=en
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/251127339


----------

